# 1/3 - 2/3 - 3/3 Farben?



## whiterussian (20. September 2005)

Salute!

Weiss jemand von euch, was man unter 1/3, 2/3 und 3/3 - Farben versteht.?

Mfg


----------



## pflo (20. September 2005)

Ich denke mal, damit ist RGB gemeint - Rot gelb blau, die drei Grundfarben, oder vertuh ich mich jetz?


----------



## whiterussian (20. September 2005)

Nee, das hat nix damit zu tun, denk ich.
Wenn schon, dann im Druck Vordedrseite 1färbig, Rückseite dreifärbig usw.
Aber ich denk mal, dass da noch ne andere Bedeutung dahintersteckt...


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

Ich glaube das kommt aus der Druckbranche und definiert den Farbauftrag! Um net zuviel zu Spekulieren könntest du freundlicherweise deinen Bezugspunkt nennen? Es gibt nämlisch da Junterschiede - man könnte auch den Farbanteil meinen!

lg thecamillo


----------



## Ellie (21. September 2005)

Moin,

3/2 kann hier z.B. die Fähigkeit einer Druckmaschine bezeichnen, d.h. wieviel Farben auf Vor- und Rückseite gedruckt werden können.

Früher gab es nur 4c-Maschinen, heutzutage hat schon ein Tintenejakulator 6 Farben. Es wäre also hier ein 6/0 Druck einseitig möglich.

Heidelberg hat hier Maschinen ganz anderer Dimension auf dem Markt, z.B. 5-Farb-Maschinen. Braucht man hier um z.B. Sonderfarben extra zu drucken.

Ich denke das ist damit gemeint. Aus welchem Zusammenhang ist der Begriff denn gerissen worden?

LG,
Ellie


----------

